# Some new pics



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

*Some new pics -- Auto World General Lee*

I got an Auto World General Lee X-Traction today and snapped a few pics real quick to give you guys a fix!




















'doba


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Some pics of the dirty bits next.

In looking at the car I see the X-Traction car has wide front tires now and the AutoWorld name embossed on the chassis next to the crown gear (visible from the bottom). I think the step on the pick-up shoes is longer too, but I'd need to check one of my older cars.

'doba


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

The tires are definitely softer feeling -- more grippy too.

'doba


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Where'd you pick it up at 'Doba... Lucky Bob's or Model Empire? I need to know where I should go first...


----------



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

Thanks for the pix. Looks great. Tires look beefy.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

rodstrguy said:


> Where'd you pick it up at 'Doba... Lucky Bob's or Model Empire? I need to know where I should go first...


 Model Empire -- $11.59.

Didn't check Bob's yet but I gotta go there this weekend to get some G+ parts.

'doba


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

SCHWEEEEEEEEET!

or should I say...

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEE HAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!

Somebody bust out the old Tyco jump track...

The new details are cool, too... I like the wider fronts (you know they won't fall off like the skinnies on the PM cars) and that AW logo on the chassis is kinda neat...

--rick


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Sho looks purdy, but how do it run?


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

rodstrguy said:


> Sho looks purdy, but how do it run?


 It's fast :thumbsup:

'doba


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Hey Cordoba-

What's with the fat (rear) tires in the front?

Did it come that way or did you change them?

-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## FullyLoaded (Apr 19, 2006)

They did a good job on the detailing but they forgot to put the push bar up front. This is a must have for the General Lee and well on the Hazzard Cop Car, they blew it big time on that one. It looks like they copied the old diecast 1/64 Pontiac Bonneville / Impala ERTL model with the long blue light bar. What's up with that???  A 1977/1978 Dodge Monaco body would have been the way to go to open up a vast assortment of cop cars but no go.


----------



## raypunzel (Jul 24, 2005)

*Are the wheels round?*

I am not all that worked up on the subject matter. There are many other more appealing car than this one that one could have started with right out of the box ..IMHO. The real questions are : whether or not the gears mesh properly, the wheels are round , and are the axles straight? If the car does not pass this litmus test then we are left with 12$ (eventually lower) for an AFX body to repaint as we choose. thats my 2 cents and I am stickin' to it.
Ray


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

I do like the pick up shoes. I got a Dodge Viper for Xmas and it is my only Xtraction with these wider pick ups. Very large difference on my home track (MM Lock and Joiner) Does anybody know who sells these wider versions? I don't care for the front tires, nor did I like the old ones on the PM. My favorites front tires for Magnatraction/non-mag were the wide version of Afx front tires with just the outer portion touching the track. They gave a wide stance and never fell off.

Jim


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

Isn't it just a case of business as usual? The chassis have always been flawed. Springs, shoes, gears, axles, etc have all had problems. They just added a new one to the list.


From the very first TO release it was clear no one bothered to talk to anyone with slot experience. How did Aurora get it so right and JL/AW didn't?


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

raypunzel said:


> If the car does not pass this litmus test then we are left with 12$ (eventually lower) for an AFX body to repaint as we choose...
> Ray


 Some of Toms 'dealers/distributors' aren't waiting around to see who can sell the cheapest.

jewelslots out of North Carolina is the cheapest at the moment, selling the Mopar Mania on ebay for $52.99 BIN for a 6 car set which breaks down to retail price of $8.83 per car...

http://cgi.ebay.com/Mopar-Mania-Com...1QQcmdZViewItem

Buds HO is selling them for $10/car in a 6 car set.

Are these guys even making any money on these after transaction fees?


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

jewelslots is only selling individual cars now, otherwise I was going to grab a few cases from him.
I can't beleive how much the white thunder General Lee's are going for.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

SCJ said:


> Hey Cordoba-
> 
> What's with the fat (rear) tires in the front?
> 
> ...


 Straight outta the cube just like that.

'doba


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Here are a couple of detail shots of the X-Traction chassis top side. The new Auto World version is on the left, the old JLXT on the right. To my eye it looks like the front axle is the same size between the two cars.



















'doba


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## FullyLoaded (Apr 19, 2006)

Those front tires are HUGE, they remind me of the ones that came on the Aurora AFX Chevy Blazers. I think they need to make them a tad smaller.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

FullyLoaded said:


> Those front tires are HUGE, they remind me of the ones that came on the Aurora AFX Chevy Blazers. I think they need to make them a tad smaller.


 I don't mind them being full-width tires, I just think they should be a little smaller in diameter, like the same diameter as the old O-ring donut thingies on the previous generation PM cars. From the pics you posted, they appear a little bigger. I agree with T-jetJim... I REALLY like the old MT wide fronts that only touched the track at the outer edge...

I always thought front/rear axle holes were the same diameter anyway.

--rick


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

ParkRNDL, the rear axles are thicker. 

As fot the tires, notice the front tires have no outwards warp, apparently they are doing what Aurora Afx and Tomy G+ did and put a slot in the center of the inside surface of the tire. If so, this will keep the tire on the wheel with no side-to-side shimmy......If you put a looser fitting tire on the rear and gun the gas while holding the rear off the track, you can see the shimmying I'm eluding to.

Looking at the chassis pic above, The rear axle on the new chassis is off-center.......it's an easy fix. Gently press the passenger-side wheel in a bit, use a wheel press for better result.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Well... Tell me more.*

People had complaints about the front tires falling off.
This is the approach that AW is taking to fix the tire problem.
Now, what about the rest of the chassis? Are the metal stampings flat and straight? Is the chassis stiffer than the JLXT? Is the rivet on the rear gear tighter so the gears mesh better? Is the arm still 15 ohm? Are the clearences tighter on axle holes?
I see that the chassis is still nickle plated.....

Please, do tell...
Scott


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------

